# In honor of fudgey



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 19, 2015)

Saw this in another board. Absolutely had to steal it and post it here.



> So I finish my last meeting today around 1:15 eastern time at a somewhat high end pizza joint with client. Had one slice of clam pizza, one slice of sausage and mushroom, and some home brew vanilla cream soda. It all tasted fantastic. Got it my car. Made a few calls. Trying to wrap up te week byaking sure I communicate with everyone. Anyway, figured I'd go get my car cleaned. My car is a pig sty. Haven't cleaned it once all winter except to get the major trash out. So I'm at one car wash where they have the buckets and vacuums. I'm bending over getting all the crap out from under the seats and in the glove box and in the console thing. I feel what I thought was a nice fart coming on. I try to release it. Oops. Tiny shart. I'm like, "fuck, there's no bathroom here". So I squeezed cheeks. Get the rest of the trash out. Waffle back to the drivers seat. Ease in. Pull away. Find a nearby Mexican restaurant. Straight to the john. Wipe the seat. Pull my pants down and it starts releasing before my cheeks hit the seat. There is a bit of splatter I can feel on my cheeks. I see about a 1" x 4" skid mark streak in my tighty whiteys. I wiped that up. I still need to get my car cleaned by the pros at the full service wash. I'm sitting here on the toilet typing this. Should I just wipe up and finish my errands? Or go home first? Not a great way to start the weekend. Oh well. Shit happens.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 19, 2015)

haahaaaahhaaaahaaaa

That was truly fudgey-worthy.


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 1, 2016)

^^^ And people wonder why I prefer bewbs to butts.


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2016)

I feel like I found Fudgey a girlfriend. 

FUDGE MACHINE


----------

